# Sweet Pontoon to Show



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been meaning to put up some pics of my pontoon for some time now and am finally getting around to it. Its the "cougar" 8' model with the quad pontoon design. I've made a lot of mosifications to it and just wanted to show everyone. One thing it has that i've never seen on another pontoon is the electric ancor. You can hook it up on the same battery as the electric motor and after having one for a while now I don't know how I ever got along without it. Its nice because you want to be moving around a lot so you can just push a button and the ancor comes up, zip over to where you want to go and then push a button and it goes down. Its really light weight and I can fit it, electric motor and big car size battery all on the aluminum plate in the back. I put 1/8" aluminum on the sides (on top of the toons) to set things on, and 1/4" aluminum plates for the back (replaced the flimsy piece of crap plate that it came with) and the small one in front of the seat to stand on. Its really easy to stand on as the pontoon is well balanced but I did take a dip in minersville right after ice off last year. My pole went flying and I had to swim a few feet to get it - not a very good day. The fish finder mounts perfectly to the aluminum on the sides and I made a plexy glass fish measure on the side. It was hard to measure a fish before because there's nowhere to put it. I made that box so all I have to do is throw it in the box and scoot it all the way over to one side. Took me forever but I finally figured out a good way to mount my transducer. I just welded all the things together with steel (wish I would've used aluminum now) in the pic and screwed it together on a little pontoon platform from Sportsmans. Just grab the handle and pull or push on it to bring the transducer up and down. Its definitely just for lakes as it is way too heavy to be packing any distance but its definitely the way to go for lakes. The only other thing I need to do is make the seat about a foot higher wo standing up will be easier to do. It would be nice to be able to fly fish while sitting down but yet not being so low to the water either.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00609.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00608.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00607.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00606.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00605.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00604.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00603.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00602.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00601.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00600.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00597.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00595.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00594.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00593.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00592.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00590.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00589.jpg

Anyways, mayce it will give you some good ideas


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a few questions Jeremy28...

How do you use your pontoons ?

Is the 'standing' plate removable ?

Why the _live_ fish well ?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Its removable if you want to unscrew the 2 screws on each side of it that fasten it to the frame. If you use fins to get around with or like to troll a fly by fin kicking then the plate will be a little in the way. All I do is go to where I want to fly fish, drop the ancor and stand on the plate as I fly fish. If things are slow I'll reall in my ancor and move somewhere else. Its not a live fish well. Its just a box to throw the fish in to measure it. I made it box like so I don't have to control the fish while measuring it. The measure starts of the end of the box so just scoot the fish to that side and read how long it is from the other. That way I can have free hands to take pics.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> Its removable if you want to unscrew the 2 screws on each side of it that fasten it to the frame. If you use fins to get around with or like to troll a fly by fin kicking then the plate will be a little in the way. All I do is go to where I want to fly fish, drop the ancor and stand on the plate as I fly fish. If things are slow I'll reall in my ancor and move somewhere else.


Yeah....I meant 'fins'........duh........sorry.. 

Well, lets meet at Minersville this spring and kick that BrookTroutKid out of there and catch some fish !!  

Nice set-up ! Lets go fishing .....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

fatbass said:


> *Did I see a mount for anti-aircraft guns?* :shock: That's a helluva vessel there, cap'n.


No kidding. Probably some depth charges on it somewhere to make fishing real easy. :wink:

Very nice rig.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, can you ski behind that thing ?? Bet it creates problems for you in those wakeless areas !!!! :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Jeremy28 said:
> 
> 
> > Its removable if you want to unscrew the 2 screws on each side of it that fasten it to the frame. If you use fins to get around with or like to troll a fly by fin kicking then the plate will be a little in the way. All I do is go to where I want to fly fish, drop the ancor and stand on the plate as I fly fish. If things are slow I'll reall in my ancor and move somewhere else.
> ...


OVER MY DEAD BODY :twisted:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the pics man, that's one sweet rig. Hope you don't mind me pirating some ideas....arghhh


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah colt 45 anytime.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice: if you post the pics as images; the pic appears in the window.
















[imghttp://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297/slarveson/DSC00607.jpg[/img]


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah but for some reason it only shows 3/4 of the pic


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You just need to resize the pics before you post them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a slick setup. Do you really have any room to move your arms around and cast?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How much does it generally cost to register a pontoon boat?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't remember how much I paid to register it but it wasn't much at all like $10 or something. Its lame but no matter what the boat size you still have to have it registered if you put a motor on it.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a nice looking get up you got there! I like the idea of an electric anchor, its a pain lugging up the thing by hand, especially if your anchored in fairly deep water. I got a couple questions as well. Where did you get the electric anchor get up? How does your battery last with the anchor and motor together. How much does that thing weigh all in all? Im thinking of doing some modifications to my toon for this year. 

As a side note, chaser, I think it cost me like 15 to register my toon last year if I remember right. I need to do it for this year. Riverrat knows about that registration stuff.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

electric ancor from sportsmans for $150. Yeah it sounds like a lot of money for an ancor but if mine broke tommorrow I would buy another one the next day because its probably the handiest thing I have on it, I would rather have it than a fish finder. I put some steel tubing (should've used aluminum) under it to lift it up so I could have it hang a little over the frame tubing from the boat. I don't think the electric ancor uses that much battery power because your not using it very much and when you do its only for 10 seconds at a time or so. I've never used the motor without the ancor so I wouldn't know if it sucks a ton of power. I have the smaller of 3 sizes of deep cycle battery but its still pretty big (about the size of a small car battery). On a full charge it would last me 2 trips easy but Im not doing a whole lot of driving around. I pick a spot and then work that area. I have gone clear around kolob looking for good spots and still had no problems with power. I'm not sure how much it weighs but I think a stock "cougar" is like 65lbs + 5-10ish pounds for aluminum mods + 5 lbs for electric ancor (if that). So its probably 75 - 85 lbs without motor or gear. Its nice to have the flat top of the pontoons because you can set gear on it too. I set my ancor on the top of the back pontoon when not in use. The ancor it came with is cone shaped so the top skinny part will fit into the hole where the rope comes out and you can lock it into place so theres no resistance on the pulley's but its easier to just set it on the toon.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

*I race you in my outfit buddy!*

Hey Jeremy, check out my outfit! I just pulled up in my houseboat, then launch my pernsoal shuttle craft![attachment=1:2g2ri6yr]new_float_tube[1]12.JPG[/attachment:2g2ri6yr][attachment=1:2g2ri6yr]new_float_tube[1]12.JPG[/attachment:2g2ri6yr]


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? Pretty cool, but at some point you may need therapy or medication, or both.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

ha! I saw that pic when you posted it months ago.......probably still catch more fish than me!!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice setup. It would work great for one person. 
When I bought my canoe, it cost $50 to register it. They made me pay the sales tax on it as well because I bought it on KSL. I thought that was just screwed up. I can understand registering a 200 horsepower wakeboarding boat, but a canoe or a pontoon with a little trolling motor is just ridiculous! I mean those little rafts and pontoons barely move about rowing speed with a small electric motor on them!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some sweet setups! :lol:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Did I see a mount for anti-aircraft guns? :shock: That's a helluva vessel there, cap'n.


Sweet set up...looks like you might have room for a down-rigger also.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeremy,
those are some good modifications. Take a look at mine. I've attached the sonar to a battery box that sits between the bags on the tube. The transducer is on the bottom of the trolling motor. I've also painted the numbers on and put the stickers on the oars. Just a thought...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sportfishin Steve said:


> Jeremy,
> those are some good modifications. Take a look at mine. I've attached the sonar to a battery box that sits between the bags on the tube. The transducer is on the bottom of the trolling motor. I've also painted the numbers on and put the stickers on the oars. Just a thought...


Hey Steve ? Mind if I ask what type of paint you used? And will it wrinkle the material when it is de-flated ?

btw.....looks good ! 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.

What happened to J28?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

His 'toon was too heavy and it sunk. He's currently working three jobs to replace it.
:lol:

Actually, I saw a post from him not too long ago and commented that he hadn't been around much...He never responded, that I know of.

I'm sure we'll see a report from him once Minersville thaws out.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have been wondering where he's been lately. Since Minersville has been so SLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWW for quite a few months now, he probably doesn't know what to do with himself. 

That is a pretty sweet pontoon setup that he has. I didn't see this when he first posted it. I've been thinking about trying to get creative with my float tube by making it more user friendly, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not trying to advertise for other forums on this one, but over on bigfishtackle.com, there's a moderator named "TubeDude" that is quite the tube modification guru. If you're a member, I'm quite sure you could get in touch with him for some simple ideas (rod holders and such).


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

J28 is busy going to school for his second degree. :shock:


----------

